# New colt in layaway



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

OK I went for the 9mm today. I put a no frills 9mm 1911 Colt Government in layaway. I checked out a few reviews and they all said that the 1911 9mm colt was a sweet shooter. Picked it up on gunbroker.

Has anyone ever used Mec-Gar magazines?


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I have several Mec-gar magazines. Haven't had a problem with them yet.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

What deserth3 said...mine are working great so far...JM2C


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have 6 of them. I use them for IDPA competition. No problems.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Isn't it exciting waiting for a new toy? A 9 mm 1911 platform has to be a soft shooter. I could shoot my Browning Hi Power all day. 

I'm hoping my iron sights arrive today, and I can go pick up my new AR.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I wish we could buy a Colt 1911 in 9mm here. A friend let me shoot one back in December and I'd really like it and I'm sure my wife would over the 45. Congrats on your purchase. They look like terrific firearms.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Stockton said:


> I wish we could buy a Colt 1911 in 9mm here. A friend let me shoot one back in December and I'd really like it and I'm sure my wife would over the 45. Congrats on your purchase. They look like terrific firearms.


Why can't you get the 9mm?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Why can't you get the 9mm?


Not on the approved list of California firearms we are allowed to buy.
No Colt 1911 is.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Stockton said:


> Not on the approved list of California firearms we are allowed to buy.
> No Colt 1911 is.


Mother may I sucks, huh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats Budget!

Wilson Combat Mags here. They are not budget friendly but work every time, all the time.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Stockton said:


> Not on the approved list of California firearms we are allowed to buy.
> No Colt 1911 is.


Man I'm glad I live in non communist state in West Virginia we don't even need a permit to open or conceal carry


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats budget that was the first gun I got when my ID came from Texas and I was free though it’s still in Texas and I’m not I feel the pain CAs have. After getting mine I went thru 600 rounds in two days. I couldn’t do that with my dads vintage 1911 Colt in 45. I think you are going to love your new Colt. I did get a three pack of mec gear magazines and they’ve worked great.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I've long wanted a 1911 in .38 Super, but never badly enough to actually look for one. Classic gangster gun.
I shoot a .45 1911 in USPSA, Limited, B class.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I done told yall 1911 Guvement models and its bastid step chillin clones in various calibers is not safe. Kindly keep the gun in the glove box and the ammo in the trunk. Dont make me tell all I know about that. Thanks.


----------

